# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista con Pardo

## Némesis

Luis García Pardo nació en Barcelona el 26 de abril de 1974. Procedía de una família muy humilde. Tal vez, si no se hubiera dedicado al ilusionismo le habría gustado estudiar cinematografía. Señala, como sus películas favoritas, El Resplandor (de Kubrick), la trilogía de El Padrino, y en general todas las películas de terror y suspense. Su especialidad es el mentalismo, y está triunfando como nunca con su "Casual-mente", que ya lleva seis meses en cartel en el Teatreneu de Barcelona.

Pardo: Como soy mentalista, sé cuál es tu primera pregunta. Verás, en esto de la magia empecé cuando era...
*Nemesis: ¡Venga ya, hombre! Sabes que siempre empiezo la entrevista así...*
P: Bueno... Como te decía, empecé cuando era muy niño, con la Magia Borrás. Pero no fue hasta los once años cuando conocí a Miqui Conesa, que fue mi mentor hasta mis quince años. Fue entonces cuando empecé a moverme por la SEI de Barcelona.
*N: ¿Y cuándo decides que lo tuyo es el mentalismo?*
P: Siempre me habían fascinado los temas paranormales. De hecho, de más joven creía en el espiritismo y todo eso, pero ya hace un tiempo que no. No obstante, me gusta como entretenimiento, y creo que el mentalismo es lo que más se adecúa a mis gustos. Ahora soy un escéptico total, pero aún asíme encanta que por unos instantes parezcan fenómenos reales.
*N: ¿Por alguna razón en particular?*
P: El mentalismo me encanta sobretodo porque desmiente dos tópicos: los niños y el frac. Mucha gente que cree que la magia es sólo para niños, lo cual es un gran error. Se puede hacer magia para adultos de altísima calidad. Y lo del frac, porque el mago ya no es aquel señor bien vestido y elegante del sombrero de copa... ¡No tienes más que mirarme a mí!
*N: Y eso que tú habías llevado frac...*
P: Sí. Hice una fugaz aparición en un programa de televisión en 1999, y fue la primera vez que salí tal y como era. Y me sentí mucho más cómodo. Tienes que ser elegante, no digo que no... Pero en tu estilo.
*N: Ya sabes que últimamente el mentalismo parece la especialidad de moda. Algunos tratan incluso de no ser asociados con el ilusionismo...*
P: La magia y el mentalismo NO son cosas distintas. Aunque mucha gente lo quiera dividir, el mentalismo también tiene una técnica. Entiendo que esté de moda, al público le puede fascinar porque no encuentran una explicación, y además queda un ápice de duda, de que puede haber algo de real.
*N: Lo cual puede asustar a más de uno...*
P: Hay gente a quien le intimida que se le pueda leer la mente... A veces el mentalismo entra en cosas personales. Pero no veo nada malo en implicar al espectador emocionalmente así. De hecho, cuando una película evoca nuestras emociones, es porque de algún modo nos ponen en relación con alguna situación personal nuestra. Siempre.
*N: ¿Quiénes son tus maestros del mentalismo?*
P:Max Maven fue el primero. Luego vino Theo Anneman, que es para mí el más grande, y luego debo citar a Anthony Blake. Aunque ha hecho cosas que no me acaban de gustar, le cito porque fue él en realidad quien me hizo descubrir el mentalismo. Como mentalistas más modernos, me encantan Derren Brown y Ted Lesley.
*N: ¿Y de los no mentalistas?*
P: Tamariz por encima de todos. También Carroll era mi preferido de joven. También Paul Harris. Antes yo me dedicaba a la cartomagia. Bueno, en realidad nunca la he abandonado del todo...
*N: ¿Cómo va el Casual-mente?*
P: Pues muy bien, estoy muy contento. Íbamos a estar sólo un mes, representando dos funciones semanales. Llevamos 6 mese y con bastante éxito de público. No me lo esperaba... ¡Seguiremos así hasta que aguante!
*N: ¿Y cómo fue la experiencia del Il·lusionadors*?*
P: Aquello fue realmente bonito. Para mí, la magia en la calle es realmente preciosa. Las situaciones que te pueden ocurrir son realmente fascinantes.
*N: ¿Entones puedes vivir de la magia?*
P: Bueno, ahora sí, pero nunca se sabe cuándo tendrás un mal momento... Es una vida un poco insegura, sobretodo si te pasas siete meses sin hacer nada. Si me pasa eso, sigo estudiando. Intento sacar ideas de cualquier sitio: películas, escuchando música, leyendo libros,...
*N: Tengo entendido que eres un gran amigo de Ramoncín...*
P: Sí, somos grandes amigos. Antes, entre sus números musicales, salía yo a actuar, de hecho fue así como empecé a acostumbrarme al público. Una vez me dio un gran consejo: "Cuando salgas a un escenario, créete que eres el mejor". Nunca lo he olvidado.
*N: Bueno, gracias por haberte dejado conocer un poquito mejor. Ha sido un placer.*
P: No, el placer ha sido mío...

* Il·lusinadors: Programa emitido en Televisió de Catalunya sobre magia en la calle, con Pardo, Mag Lari y Jandro.

----------


## lop1

Muchísimas gracias Pardo y Nemesis :D . Me ha encantado la entrevista, la verdad es que ya tenía ganas de una entrevista a Pardo para saber un poco más él. El mentalismo no me termina de gustar pero no pasa lo mismo con Luis.
Muchas gracias y

Un Saludo

----------


## ne0_

Pues muchas gracias tanto a entrevistados(luis pardo en este caso), como a entrevistadores(nemesis de momento). Una gran iniciativa.
saludos

----------

